# Help with writing a contingency plan.



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

We had our visit from the council and vet today for acquiring our DWAL for keeping Beaded Lizards.

They were impressed with the set up we have provided for them.

They gave a list of a few things to do before we get approved and the thing that I'm struggling with is writing contingency plans in case of a fire or getting bitten.

For fire I know the first thing to do is assess if I can put out the fire myself then call the fire brigade if I can't. The thing is I'm a bit rubbish at writing things (or typing) things on paper and I want it to look good for presenting it to the council.

Any help from you would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cerastes86 (Nov 23, 2010)

The fire is a bit of a tough one because the chances of a fire breaking out when you are at home i would have thought are greatly lower than the chances of a fire starting whilst you are out. The contingency i suppose could be having a small CO2 fire extinguisher (if you can buy them from places like b&q), to tackle the fire if it is safe to do so. Also a thought about the potential to rescue as many animals as you can whilst it is safe to do so could be something to think about?

In regards to a bite a protocol we had where i used to work was to make sure the animal is securely locked away after a bite. Raise the alarm clearly stating what you have been bitten by and that you are either on your way to the hospital or you require an ambulance. We also used to have employee cards that went into a box to give to the medics/ drs, information contained on these cards were: name, DOB, next of kin, Drs name, Drs contact number and any known allergies. Along with that we also had forms for each species of venomous animal we had that was to be filled in, in the event of the bite. These contained: common and scientific name of the animal, where the patient was bitten, approx time of bite and if you can the type of venom the animal has i.e neurotoxic etc and the contact numbers of Liverpool School of tropical medicine and London poisons unit.

Hope some of this helps


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

cerastes86 said:


> The fire is a bit of a tough one because the chances of a fire breaking out when you are at home i would have thought are greatly lower than the chances of a fire starting whilst you are out. The contingency i suppose could be having a small CO2 fire extinguisher (if you can buy them from places like b&q), to tackle the fire if it is safe to do so. Also a thought about the potential to rescue as many animals as you can whilst it is safe to do so could be something to think about?
> 
> In regards to a bite a protocol we had where i used to work was to make sure the animal is securely locked away after a bite. Raise the alarm clearly stating what you have been bitten by and that you are either on your way to the hospital or you require an ambulance. We also used to have employee cards that went into a box to give to the medics/ drs, information contained on these cards were: name, DOB, next of kin, Drs name, Drs contact number and any known allergies. Along with that we also had forms for each species of venomous animal we had that was to be filled in, in the event of the bite. These contained: common and scientific name of the animal, where the patient was bitten, approx time of bite and if you can the type of venom the animal has i.e neurotoxic etc and the contact numbers of Liverpool School of tropical medicine and London poisons unit.
> 
> Hope some of this helps


Thanks for your input.

I have fitted a couple of smoke detectors in the room and fitted a fire extinguisher outside of the room so have the protocols in place in the event of a fire. They want a step by step in what to do in the event of a fire and this is my version.

In the event of a fire.

1. On discovery of a fire try and extinguish yourself if possible.

2. If not possible to extinguish call Fire Brigade.

3. If possible secure Beaded Lizards in a secure box for evacuation.

Now this seems very short in my opinion so was needing some ideas.

They also want a contingency plan in case of escape. I have all the protocols in place such as lockable entry to the room with glass panels in the door. Lockable vivs and windows also so here's my version. All gaps have been boarded up so lizards can't get behind vivs.

In the event of escape.

1. Find Beaded lizard and put back in enclosure.

2. If lizard can't be found in room or property call police and tell them situation.

Now this seems very short but what else can I put in their.

Regarding bites.

In the event of a bite from a Beaded Lizard.

1. Remove lizard as quickly as possible.

2. Remove any jewellery from bite area.

3. Get driven to hospital by another person.

This is also very short. We have printed out a treatment of bites sheet that I found on a website that we would take to the hospital. We will also let our Doctors know what we keep and also the hospital in our area.

Any other ideas would really help.

Thanks


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

This was the contingency plan I wrote out for my EHO and vet. both were impressed, and apart from a few minor bits of DIY to do, and get insurance, I have it in the bag ​*Contingency plan in the event of emergency*​ *Bites *
First and foremost, handling will not be undertaken without the presence of a competent and proficient back up handler. I have a very experienced neighbour, who has attended and completed a venomous snake handling course. I also have 2 other people in the surrounding area who have attended such courses. I am currently awaiting my girlfriends work transfer, and she will be moving in with me as soon as this has gone through, although she hasn’t attended such a course as yet, she is experienced and very skilled at using tools to handle large and aggressive snakes. Though the role of a back up handler is to safely *facilitate* the routine handling and maintenance of venomous snakes, they are there to step in, in the case of an emergency. The handling of venomous snakes will not be done simply for the sake of handling, they will only be handled in the course of routine husbandry. Myself, and all my back up handlers are more than aware of the risks entailed in handling potentially fatal animals.
There is a bite protocol on the wall in the venomous room.
In the event of a bite to myself, initially I will quickly and efficiently attempt to contain the offending snake, using hooks/gloves/tubs etc. so it may not attack again. I will phone an ambulance if unable to reach the hospital by other means, alerting them of my arrival and inform them what species of snake has bitten me. I will remove the rip card from the offending Snakes enclosure and attach it to my clothes. I will calmly wait by the front door for the ambulances arrival. I will use this time to remove any constricting jewellery and clothing. The hospital will already be notified of the species of snakes I am intending on keeping.
Should someone else be bitten during the course of handling or maintenance, then I will put as much distance as possible between the victim and the snake, then contain the snake. I will remove the rip card from the offending snakes enclosure and attach it to the victims clothing. I will phone an ambulance and let them know the situation, specifying what has bitten them. I will take them to the front door to await the ambulance, trying to keep them calm the whole time, removing any restrictive jewellery and clothing, and immobilising the bite area.
*Escape*
The snakes enclosures will already be escape proof and securely locked, to minimise, if not make impossible, the risk of escape. The room is set up, so the risk of escape from the venomous room is also minimal, if not impossible. 
SHOULD a snake escape its immediate enclosure...The room has a second, fully glazed door, so before entering the room, I am able to see inside, thus reducing the chance of me being bitten. Should a snake be visibly out of its enclosure, then I shall use a broom (which is kept in between the doors) to usher the snake back away from the door, so I may use my tools to safely contain the snake in a temporary tub. I will then inspect its enclosure and the source of its escape, and address/repair the enclosure before replacing the snake.
Should the snake escape the venomous room, then the house will be thoroughly stripped and searched. If the snake is not found and it is suspected that it has escaped the house, the police and local media will be informed, as will all the neighbours. Every effort will be made to reclaim the snake!
*FIRE*
There will be a smoke alarm in the venomous room (this has been ordered, but may not be here in time for the inspection, as has a fire extinguisher for that room), in case of electrical fire from the snakes heaters. There will be a fire extinguisher just outside the venomous room. Should a fire break out while I’m in, then I shall attempt to extinguish the fire myself. If this is not possible, then the fire brigade will be called. If at all possible without too much risk, I will attempt to move the snakes into portable tubs and escape with them. If this is not possible without serious risk to my own life, then unfortunately the snakes will be left to die in the ensuing fire.
The local fire brigade, hospital and police will all be notified of the animals I am keeping. There are 2 notices on the door to the venomous room, one near eye level, and another near floor level, should a fireman be crawling to avoid the smoke.
*FLOOD*
The venomous room is situated on the first floor, so shouldn’t be directly affected should a flood occur. It may possibly cause a power cut though. The snakes should be fine for 6-12 hours with no power. If it isnt back on then chemical heat packs (used in sports injuries etc.) can be used as a temporary replacement, being replaced 2-3 times a day. If this isn’t desirable/possible or goes on too long, then the snakes will need to be relocated to someone with a current DWAL.


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

inkyjoe said:


> This was the contingency plan I wrote out for my EHO and vet. both were impressed, and apart from a few minor bits of DIY to do, and get insurance, I have it in the bag
> 
> *Contingency plan in the event of emergency*​ *Bites *
> First and foremost, handling will not be undertaken without the presence of a competent and proficient back up handler. I have a very experienced neighbour, who has attended and completed a venomous snake handling course. I also have 2 other people in the surrounding area who have attended such courses. I am currently awaiting my girlfriends work transfer, and she will be moving in with me as soon as this has gone through, although she hasn’t attended such a course as yet, she is experienced and very skilled at using tools to handle large and aggressive snakes. Though the role of a back up handler is to safely *facilitate* the routine handling and maintenance of venomous snakes, they are there to step in, in the case of an emergency. The handling of venomous snakes will not be done simply for the sake of handling, they will only be handled in the course of routine husbandry. Myself, and all my back up handlers are more than aware of the risks entailed in handling potentially fatal animals.
> ...


Thanks for the detailed protocols. I decided to keep it simple and just used bullet points and sent them to my council. He was happy enough and has pre approved my DWAL and when I send him a copy of my public liability insurance he will issue my license. I've sent away the insurance proposal form and just waiting for the paperwork to come through.


----------

